# Phantom Thread Deleter



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

You read a bit of forum at work, post the odd pointless post, come back in the morning, only to find the thread's disappeared overnight...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 089#634089 - this was someone's "Lose and loose" thread.

Can't we have some kind of placer to let us know why the thread disappeared?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe I posted on it? :roll:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> Maybe I posted on it? :roll:


I'll just count the minutes until this one gets deleted as well then... :wink:


----------

